# Basement Room Ideas



## fax6202 (Mar 7, 2012)

I know there are a ton of creative folks throughout this forum so I would really appreciate it if a few of you can throw some ideas out there for my dillema. My basement build is in progress. what i need help with is the room that is adjacent to the Home Theater (HT). I framed three eliptical archways leading into this area ( I know that sucks for acoustics, but it was a compromise) the room in question is approx. 13x18, with the three archways on one of the 18ft walls. Its a rather small room considering you cannot build/place anything in front of the archways. I was going to do a bar, but tossed that out.

I would like something where i can watch tv other than on the HT screen, something more in the line of a 55inch HDTV, but i have no idea how to build this room out. i dont just want a tv and some furntiture. any and all ideas are welcome.

Picture attached.


----------



## dmorr29 (May 2, 2012)

You could make the ULTIMATE gaming room, with space for a pair of awesome chairs for dueling, and still have room left over for spectator seating, and floorspace for games that need a little elbow room.


----------



## jackie treehorn (Jan 27, 2009)

So from where the picture is taken, would you be standing in the theater room?


----------



## fax6202 (Mar 7, 2012)

jackie treehorn said:


> So from where the picture is taken, would you be standing in the theater room?


Yes I am standing in the HT, the picture is taken looking into the room in question


----------



## jackie treehorn (Jan 27, 2009)

That's a tricky layout, I know you tossed out the idea of a bar but what about an 'l' shaped one built in between one of the openings to act as a serving bar to the theater room side and build the rest into spots bar like area. Is there enough room for a pool table?


----------



## fax6202 (Mar 7, 2012)

A bar would seem to be the most logical design, but its just something I am not interested in at this point. I have thrown around the idea that it could be a more laid back area to watch tv. I have the theater w/ theater seating and projector. Maybe this room i could put my 60" LCD in and couches to make it easier to just sit and watch a game, instead of firing up the entire theater. I dont know


----------



## iminaquagmire (Jul 10, 2010)

Gaming area? Pool table and maybe a foosball table or something like that? If you don't want a full bar you should at least put in a bar wall or something along those lines. Just a place to store stuff and pour drinks is invaluable. I understand the laid back seating idea but it seems kind of redundant with a home theatre in what is still really the same room.


----------

